# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاربعاء 28 يناير 2015

## طارق حامد

*


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


اللهم ادينا الفي مرادنا  واضرب الوصيف  ضرب غرائب  الابل 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

يفتح المريخ ملف مباراته أمام مريخ كوستي في الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز يوم السبت المقبل على ملعب كوستي ويؤدي الفريق مراناً في التاسعة والنصف من صباح اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو والذي سيكون حريصاً على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الأمس والعمل على معالجتها حتى لا تتكرر في المباراة المقبلة أمام مريخ كوستي، وسيوالي الفريق تحضيراته ويؤدي مرانه الرئيسي غداً الخميس على ملعبه فيما ينتظر أن تغادر البعثة لكوستي يوم الجمعة ليختتم الفريق 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قمت بدمج الموضوعين الحبيب محمد سيف واصل ربنا يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وصف الكابتن مبارك سلمان المدير الفني للرابطة كوستي أداء الحكم شانتير في فريقه أمام المريخ أمس بالسيئ مشيراً إلى أن المباراة أكبر من هذا الحكم لافتاً إلى أن لجنة التحكيم كان ينبغي أن تمنح ادارتها لطاقم تحكيم آخر يملك الخبرة والتعامل مع المباريات الكبيرة مشيراً إلى أن مباراة المريخ والرابطة كانت أكبر من شانتير مبيناً أن شانتير يبدو ومن خلال إدارته للمباراة أثبت بانه لا يملك التجربة والخبرة الكافية التي تجعله يدير تلك المباراة، وأبدى مبارك رضاءه عن مردود اللاعبين في المباراة رغم الهزيمة مبيناً أن المباراة جاءت جيدة خاصة وأنها كانت في بداية المشوار مشيراً إلى أنه حرص على الحديث مع اللاعبين قبل بداية المباراة وحذّرهم من عدم ارتكاب الأخطاء أمام المرمى لعلمه بخطورة نجوم المريخ واستثمارهم لأي فرص أمام مرمى المنافسين، وكشف مبارك أن المريخ تحرك في الشوط الثاني بعد أن هبط المردود البدني للاعبي الرابطة في هذا الشوط، وتوقع مبارك أن يتحسن مردود الرابطة أكثر ابتداءً من المباراة المقبلة أمام أهلي شندي بكوستي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

أبدى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ رضاءه التام عن المردود الذي قدمه لاعبوه أمام الرابطة والفوز الذي تحقق وقال: أعتقد أن الأداء جاء مميزاً واللاعبون نجحوا في تنفيذ المطلوب منهم وقدموا المستوى الذي مكّنهم من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط، واعتبر غارزيتو أن سوء أرضية الملعب لم يمكّن اللاعبين من تمرير الكرة بارتياح، وذكر غارزيتو أن عنكبة كان سيئاً في الشوط الأول ولم يظهر بمستوى جيد مفيداً بأنه كان على العكس تماماً في الشوط الثاني وقدم مباراة كبيرة ونجح في تنفيذ المطلوب منه أثناء اللعب واستحق الاشادة بعد الأداء المميز الذي قدمه في الحصة الثانية، وعن التشكيلة التي لعب بها المباراة قال غارزيتو إن لديه 20 لاعباً يمكن أن يدفع بأي منهم سيؤدون الغرض المطلوب منهم وبنفس القوة مفيداً بأن أي لاعب يدفع به سيكون جاهزاً لأداء المهمة وتقديم العرض الذي يقود الفريق للفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

أثار غياب بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ الجديد عن المشاركة في مباراة الفرقة الحمراء أمام الرابطة كوستي في الجولة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز الكثير من التساؤلات خاصة بعد أن صاحبت عملية انتقاله من الهلال للمريخ في فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة أحداثاً مثيرة، بيد أن الجهاز الفني المريخ قال إنه بكري المدينة من المشاركة في مباراة الأمس أمام الرابطة كوستي بعد أن تحصلت دائرة الكرة بالنادي على افادات بايقافه بسبب حصوله على بطاقات ملونة ابان مشاركته مع نادي السابق الهلال، وبنهاية مباراة الرابطة سيكون بكري قد استوفى الايقاف وسيكون متاحاً أمام الجهاز الفني لاشراكه في مباراة الفريق المقبلة في الجولة الثانية من المسابقة أمام مريخ كوستي يوم السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
 المريخ فوزاً مهماً على ضيفه الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف لهدف مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد المريخ في اولى مباريات الفريقين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بكر المريخ بالهدف الأول عن طريق محترفه الغاني فرانسيس كوفي وادرك النيجيري ابراهيما التعادل للرابطة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل الايجابيبهدف لكل، وفي الشوط الثاني سجل المريخ هدفين عن طريق محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والكيني الان وانغا ليضع الريخ أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويبقى الرابطة من دون رصيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين الاحباء شيخ طارق ومحمد سيف
وصباحاتكم خير وعافية يارائعين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يخوض عزام التنزاني منافس المريخ في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال مواجهة ودية من العيار الثقيل عصر اليوم أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي تأتي ضمن البطولة الودية التي تنطلق اليوم بالكنغو الديمقراطية وتشارك في الدورة أندية عزام وزيكو الزامبي ومازيمبي ودون بوسكو من الكنغو، وكانت بعثة عزام وصلت الكنغو أمس حيث يعمل الفريق التنزاني على الاستفادة من المشاركة في الدورة في التحضير بشكل مثالي قبل استقبال المريخ يوم الخامس عشر من فبراير المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال وتستمر البطولة حتى الثالث من فبراير المقبل ويلتقي اليوم في نفس البطولة دون بوسكو وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي ويلعب عزام يوم السبت المقبل مع زيسكو فيما يختتم مبارياته يوم الثالث من فبراير بمواجهة دون بوسكو الزامبي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يخوض عزام التنزاني منافس المريخ في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال مواجهة ودية من العيار الثقيل عصر اليوم أمام مازيمبي الكنغولي تأتي ضمن البطولة الودية التي تنطلق اليوم بالكنغو الديمقراطية وتشارك في الدورة أندية عزام وزيكو الزامبي ومازيمبي ودون بوسكو من الكنغو، وكانت بعثة عزام وصلت الكنغو أمس حيث يعمل الفريق التنزاني على الاستفادة من المشاركة في الدورة في التحضير بشكل مثالي قبل استقبال المريخ يوم الخامس عشر من فبراير المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال وتستمر البطولة حتى الثالث من فبراير المقبل ويلتقي اليوم في نفس البطولة دون بوسكو وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي ويلعب عزام يوم السبت المقبل مع زيسكو فيما يختتم مبارياته يوم الثالث من فبراير بمواجهة دون بوسكو الزامبي.



عزام دا عندو كلام !!
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

قمت بدمج الموضوعين الحبيب محمد سيف واصل ربنا يعطيك العافية



شكرا عمنا   طارق  حامد  الله يديك العافيه  انا قلت 
الشبكه كعبه ماقدرت  انشر هههههههههههههه  

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					










ساعيد كتابة  الصحف  عشان الكوامر يشوفو  

صحيفة الصدي 

المريخ يقهر الرابطه بالثلاثه 
وعقده الاهلي تطارد الهلال بشندي 
عنكبه يتوج نفسه نجما للمباراه 
ويحصل علي اشادة غازريتو 
وانتقادات لازعه للتحكيم 
المدينه يقود المريخ امام مريخ كوستي 
والتلفزيون يتعاقد رسميا مع اتحاد الكره اليوم 
هاشم احمدون : تاريخ الهلال لايعرف 
الفوز علي الارسنال في شندي 
عزام يواجه مازمبي عصر اليوم في بطوله دوليه بالكنغو 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					






صحيفة الزعيم  

بثلاثيه ناريه المريخ  يجتاز الصعاب ويثار من الذئاب
الايقاف يحرم المدينه من الظهور ..
وعنكبه يتولي المهمه  ويتوج بالنجوميه 
كوفي يقدم اوراق اعتماده للجهاز الفني 
غازريتو يمدح رجل المباراه ويؤكد
 نملك خيارات عديده في التوليفه 
الفرنسي يهاجم ارضية الاستاد مجددا  
ماعويه الشازلي تعرضنا لظلم تحكيمي
 فادح  ولن نصمت بعد الان 
مبارك سليمان : سيطرنا علي المواجهه
 والمريخ تفوق علينا في الشوط الثاني 



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					






صحيفة قوون 

يبدا حملة الدفاع عن لقبه مساء اليوم بشندي 
الهلال في معركة ترويض النمور التعادل محظور
الازرق اكمل الاستعدادات بمران جماهيري  امس 
المدرب اجري تبديلات مفاجئه في التشكيل ومنح 
مهمه خاصه للشغيل 
الثلاثي خارج الحسابات الاثيوبي الباحث عن الانتصار 
وطلب محدد من باتريك  لكاريكا 
بي ان اسبورت التوقيع  خلال ايام 
الاتحاد يؤكد اتفاقه معه لنقل الممتاز وقوون تؤكد لابث لمباراة اليوم 
طباخ خاص مع بعثه الهلال توقعات مدهشه للنتيجه 



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*


فتح المريخ ملف مباراته أمام مريخ كوستي في الجولة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز
 يوم السبت المقبل على ملعب كوستي ويؤدي الفريق مراناً في التاسعة والنصف 
من صباح اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني
 بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو والذي سيكون حريصاً على تصحيح الأخطاء التي
 صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الأمس والعمل على معالجتها حتى لا تتكرر في
 المباراة المقبلة أمام مريخ كوستي، وسيوالي الفريق تحضيراته ويؤدي مرانه
 الرئيسي غداً الخميس على ملعبه فيما ينتظر أن تغادر البعثة لكوستي يوم
 الجمعة ليختتم الفريق تحضيراته على ملعب المباراة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



أبدى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ رضاءه التام عن المردود الذي قدمه لاعبوه أمام الرابطة والفوز الذي تحقق وقال: أعتقد أن الأداء جاء مميزاً واللاعبون نجحوا في تنفيذ المطلوب منهم وقدموا المستوى الذي مكّنهم من تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط، واعتبر غارزيتو أن سوء أرضية الملعب لم يمكّن اللاعبين من تمرير الكرة بارتياح، وذكر غارزيتو أن عنكبة كان سيئاً في الشوط الأول ولم يظهر بمستوى جيد مفيداً بأنه كان على العكس تماماً في الشوط الثاني وقدم مباراة كبيرة ونجح في تنفيذ المطلوب منه أثناء اللعب واستحق الاشادة بعد الأداء المميز الذي قدمه في الحصة الثانية، وعن التشكيلة التي لعب بها المباراة قال غارزيتو إن لديه 20 لاعباً يمكن أن يدفع بأي منهم سيؤدون الغرض المطلوب منهم وبنفس القوة مفيداً بأن أي لاعب يدفع به سيكون جاهزاً لأداء المهمة وتقديم العرض الذي يقود الفريق للفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.





الأرضية السيئة دي استاد المريخ ... أها حنعمل شنو مع أرضيات مدني وكسلا وكادقلي والفاشر
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

عزام دا عندو كلام !!




والله يا الدلميت لما قريت الخبر كنت عايز أعلق وأقول عزام ده عقدنا عدييييييل !!
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شكرا للصفوه شيخ طارق و الاخ محمد سيف 
*

----------


## سوباوى

*مشكورين حبايبنا طارق حامد ومحمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					


والله يا الدلميت لما قريت الخبر كنت عايز أعلق وأقول عزام ده عقدنا عدييييييل !!



الابيض ضميرك .. الله يسترنا مع عزام
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ساعيد كتابة الصحف عشان الكوامر يشوفو 


نيابة عن الكوامر أشكر الإبن محمد سيف
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

صحيفة قوون 

يبدا حملة الدفاع عن لقبه مساء اليوم بشندي 
الهلال في معركة ترويض النمور التعادل محظور
الازرق اكمل الاستعدادات بمران جماهيري  امس 
المدرب اجري تبديلات مفاجئه في التشكيل ومنح 
مهمه خاصه للشغيل 
الثلاثي خارج الحسابات الاثيوبي الباحث عن الانتصار 
وطلب محدد من باتريك  لكاريكا 
بي ان اسبورت التوقيع  خلال ايام 
الاتحاد يؤكد اتفاقه معه لنقل الممتاز وقوون تؤكد لابث لمباراة اليوم 
طباخ خاص مع بعثه الهلال توقعات مدهشه للنتيجه 






بالله فى حقد أكتر من كده ؟؟؟ ولا سطر عن ثلاثية المريخ يا ظلمه !!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكورين شيخ طارق ومحمد سيف 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*طباخ خاص مع بعثه الهلال توقعات مدهشه للنتيجه . . . . . الطبيخ حا يغير النتيجه عشنا وشفنا !!
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا اخواني  علي المجهود


عزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  دا  قصو شنو يعني
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*محمد سيف ..جهودك مقدرة وجبارة شكرا جزيلا ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • الهلال يبدأ مشوار الدفاع عن لقب الممتاز بمواجهة الأهلي شندي
 • باتريك يهتم بالتوثيق وبص الهلال يلفت الانظار في مدينة الفاشر
 • الهلال يختتم اعداده للاهلي امس بملعب شندي
 • مباراة الأهلي شندي والهلال منقولة عبر قناة القومي وبي ان سبورت المفتوحة
 • الكاردينال يوجه بسفر جكسا للقاهرة وتعيين الوزير مدرباً للناشئين
 • الفاتح مختار : قضية المدينة ستجر الاتحاد العام للمهالك والفيفا لا يجامل
 • إنقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن استاد شندي نهاية مران الهلال بمدينة شندي
 • هتافات في مران الهلال بالامس ضد مدثر كاريكا وبشه
 • المريخ يفتح ملف أحمر كوستي ويتدرب اليوم
 • قائد الخرطوم: مولجهة الهلال محك حقيقي للافريقية
 • امين الاتحاد السوداني ينفي وجود صراع بين القادة
 • السلاطين يترقبون انضمام العجب وكمال قبل مواجهة الفرسان
 • نور الدين عنتر يتوقع انقلابا في الدوري الممتاز
 • عبد المهيمن الامين مدير الكرة بالارسنال: دوافع اللاعبين ستمنحنا قمة حقيقية
 • أندية الدوري السوداني تُصعد أزمتها مع إتحاد الكرة لطاولة الوزير
 • المريخ يضرب الرابطة بافتتاح مشواره بالدوري السوداني
 • هلال الفاشر يحقق فوزا مثيرا على أهلي الخرطوم بالدوري الممتاز
 • الفرنسي جارزيتو: المريخ لم يكن جيداً امام الرابطة كوستي
 • النيجيري كلتشي مهاجم الاهلي شندي ينفي اعتناقه الإسلام 
 • النيابة تحقق مع مدرب المريخ شكوى مقدمة ضده من مواطن اساء اليه
 • عزام يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة مازيمبي وزيسكو في دورة رباعية بالكنغو
 • سكرتير المريخ يلتقي بممثلين من مشجعي النادي
 • الاكسبريس يكتسح الشبيبة برباعية بعطبرة في  كاس التأمين 
 • بادي يفوز بمنصب السكرتير بعد منافسة شرسة بكسلا
 • الاهلي والشعلة يقصيان الهلال والوطن بمحلية كوستي
 • النيل يجتاز مطب دغيم بثنائية ويتوج بطلا للكاس بحلفا الجديدة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي – الدوري الممتاز 27-1-2015 ( كورة سودانية )

          

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور الاخ طارق ومبروك اول فوز للزعيم ...
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





رش الملعب .. يا ..... رشّاشة .!
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكووووور ياكسلاووووووووووووووووى ..
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





مين البهلوان ده؟
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

رش الملعب .. يا ..... رشّاشة .!



الحبيب اينرامو ... ماتنسى !
البلد المافيها سيد يقدل فيها ( التحكيم ) ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد :ابعدنا بكري بسبب الايقاف سيعود امام مريخ كوستي

 

 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

اكد رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ عبد  الصمد محمد عثمان بان ناديه صحح مسار اللاعب بكري المدينة و الذي حضر  للمريخ وهو متوقف بسبب البطاقات الملونة و ان القطاع اراد تصحيح مسار  اللاعب حتى يكون جاهزا للمشاركة مع الفريق في المباراة المقبلة امام كوستي . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والآرسنال في صراع من نار الليلة

 يشهد ملعب استاد شندي في الثامنة من  مساء اليوم مواجهة نارية تجمع الأهلي والهلال في ختام مباريات الجولة  الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها العشرين والتي انطلقت أمس الأول  الاثنين، ويتوقع أن تشهد المباراة إثارة وندية من الجانبين في ظل  التعديلات الكبيرة التي أُجريت على الفريقين وسيكون الهلال حريصاً على  تحقيق أول فوز له بمدينة شندي على الآرسنال والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث  بالخرطوم، فيما يعوّل الأهلي على الهداف النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا والنجم  المخضرم هيثم مصطفى لصنع الفارق في مباراة اليوم وحسم النتيجة لمصلحة  الأهلي والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في المسابقة والتأكيد على أن الأهلي غير  قابل للخسارة في ملعبه بشندي تحديداً أمام الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير المريخ يلتقي بممثلين من مشجعي النادي








 التقى الامين العام لنادي المريخ  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر و رئيس قطاع العضوية والجماهير بالنادي المهندس  عبدالرحمن ابراهيم ضم كل قيادات لجان ورابط جماهير المريخ يتقدمهم الامين  العام الاسبق اللواء عبدالمنعم النذير وذلك بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ  بالخرطوم 2 واشاد الامين العام بدور جماهير المريخ في دعم النادي ووصفها  بالجماهير الواعية والتي تدرك مسؤولياتها تجاه ناديها واوضح ان على جماهير المريخ ادارك بانها تساند  ناد كبير ورائد ليس على مستوي السودان ولكن على مستوي الاندية الافريقية  والعربية وان مجلس الادارة يعتبر ان دور الجماهير عامل حاسم ومؤثر فى دفع  مسيرة النادي وقد تم التأكيد على ضرورة توحيد جهود روابط المشجعيان على  توحيد الجهود بين جميع فئات وتجمعات المشجعين المختلفة للوقوف خلف المريخ  الكيان وخلف فريق الكرة الاول الذى يبدأ استحقاقاته الهامة للموسم الكروي  الجديد على صعيد البطولات المحلية والمشاكات الخارجية وتم الاتفاق على  تكوين المكتب التنفيذي لقطاع الجماهير برئاسة المهندس عبدالرحمن ابراهيم  واللواء عبدالمنعم النذير رئيسا مناوبا , والسيد طارق المعتم رئيسا مناوبا ,  والسيد مرتضي الشيخ مقررا , والسيد السر احمد قسم السيد امينا للمال  وعضوية ممثل عن اي تنظيم جماهيري وتم الاتفاق على تكوين لجنة ميدانية  لقيادة التشيجع تكون مسؤوله عن تعين قادة وامراء المساطب يقوم بتكوينها  المكتبن التنفيذي للقطاع وتم الاتفاق بالالتزام كل تنظيمات الجماهير بعدم  وضع لافتات بمسيمات التنظيمات وكلف الاجتماع اللواء عبدالمنعم النذير  باقتراح مشروع لائحة لتنظيم العمل الجماهيري يعتمدها مجلس الادارة بعد  اجازتها من القطاع وأمن الاجتماع على ان تعدد تنظيمات الجماهير تكون مصدر  قوة لحشد الجهود وتوحيدها لمؤازة الفريق بالخرطوم والولايات تحت مظلت قطاع  الجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو راض عن اداء فريقه ومستاء من ارضية الملعب

 

انتقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني  للمريخ ارضية ملعب فريقه وقال في حديثه عقب المباراة” يمكننا ان نلعب كرة  افضل من التي قدمناها امام الرابطة ولكن ليس في ارضية مثل هذه الارضية  ،لانها ارضية سيئة” واكد غارزيتو رضاه عن اداء فريقه وقال ان الفريق لعب  بقوة وحماس عقب هدف التعادل من الرابطة ، مبينا انه راض عن اداء كل  اللاعبين ، واشار غارزيتو الى ان بداية المشوار دائما ما تكون صعبة مؤكدا  ان فريقه استحق النتيجة التي حصل عليها .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التلفزيون يرفع الشارة لـ(bein sports) والبث يبدأ في الجولة الثانية 



 


  خاص-الزاوية:

     علمت الزاوية أن اجتماعا ناجحا تم  نهار اليوم بمباني التلفزيون ضم رئيس الاتحاد دكتور معتصم جعفر والمسؤولين  بالتلفزيون بقيادة محمد هاشم وجابر مردس وقد سادته روح طيبة وتفهم كبير من  الجانبين انتهى إلى الموافقة على رفع الشارة وإنتاج المباريات لصالح قناة  بي ان سبورتس بمواصفات عالية إضافة إلى تقديم عرض مالي مناسب لبث الدوري  أيضا وتم الاتفاق أيضا على مبدأ الاتحاد بعدم حصرية الدوري على قناة بعينها  ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ البث رسميا في الجولة الثانية بعد إكمال التعاقدات  بين الاتحاد والقنوات على رأسها الشبكة القطرية والتلفزيون القومي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزام عزام يستعد للمريخ بمواجهة مازيمبي وزيسكو في دورة رباعية بالكنغو 

 
 خاص-الزاوية:

 وصلت الثلاثاء الى مدينة لوممباشي بعثة  فريق عزام يونايتد التنزاني منافس المريخ في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا  وذلك للمشاركة في دورة دولية ودية ينظمها نادي مازيمبي الكنغولي وتشارك في  الدورة اربعة فرق هي مازيمبي وعزام وزيسكو الزامبي وفريق دون بوسكو  الكنغولي الذي يملكه رئيس مازيمبي كاتومبي ويديره ابنه ويستهل عزام  مبارياته بمواجهة مازيمبي في الخامسة مساء بتوقيت السودان، ويلعب المباراة  الثانية امام زيسكو في الحادي والثلاثين من يناير الجاري  ويختتم مشاركته  في الدورة بلقاء دون بوسكو في الثالث من فبراير المقبل واوضح المدير الفني  لعزام ان المشاركة في الدورة تاتي في اطار تحضيرات الفريق للبطولة  الافريقية ومواصلة للتجارب الاعدادية التي بدأها برحلة اوغندا التي ادى  فيها اربع مباريات ثم بطولة مابيندوزي التي شارك فيها في زنزبار معتبرا  دورة مازيمبي خير ختام لاعداد فريقه قبل مواجهة المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة ينال نجومية مباراة المريخ والرابطة 

 

 خاص-الزاوية:

 توج محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم  المريخ بنجومية مباراة فريقه المريخ امام الرابطة كوستي ، وكان عنكبة قدم  مباراة جيدة على مدار الشوطين ونجح في تسجيل هدف فريقه الثاني ، واشرك  الفرنسي غارزيتو عنكبة بعد ان تبين ان بكري المدينة لن يستطيع المشاركة  لحصوله على ثلاثة بطاقات الموسم الماضي اخرها كان في مواجهة القمة على ملعب  الهلال والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر ينشل الفرسان بهدف احمد عادل

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  حقق الهلال الفاشر فوزا غاليا و مستحقا  على الاهلي الخرطوم بهدف ناله اللاعب احمد عادل في الدقيقة 25 من الشوط  الثاني ليضع ثلاث نقاط غالية في رصيده و ذلك في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصرامس   باستاد الفاشر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفتح ملف أحمر كوستي ويتدرب اليوم







يفتح المريخ ملف مباراته أمام مريخ كوستي في الجولة الثانية من الدوري  الممتاز يوم السبت المقبل على ملعب كوستي ويؤدي الفريق مراناً في التاسعة  والنصف من صباح اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم تحت اشراف الجهاز  الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو والذي سيكون حريصاً على تصحيح الأخطاء التي  صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الأمس والعمل على معالجتها حتى لا تتكرر في  المباراة المقبلة أمام مريخ كوستي، وسيوالي الفريق تحضيراته ويؤدي مرانه  الرئيسي غداً الخميس على ملعبه فيما ينتظر أن تغادر البعثة لكوستي يوم  الجمعة ليختتم الفريق تحضيراته على ملعب المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور ..انقطاع الكهرباء عن مران الهلال و الفريق يرفض اكمال المران



 

 اليوم 09:36 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 انقطعت الكهرباء عن مران الهلال مساء  اليوم الذي جرى باستاد شندي تاهبا لمباراة الغد امام الاهلي شندي غدا في  ختام مباريات الاسبوع الاول من بطولة لدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(20) و  كان مدرب الهلال قد طالب اللاعبين بالعودة الى فندق الكوثر ورفض اكمال  المران خوفا من حدوث اصابات بعد ان عادت الكهرباء بعد فترة ليست بالقصيرة 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر .. مباراة الأهلي شندي والهلال منقولة عبر القومي وBEIN SPORTS






 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /


  اكدت مصادر عالية الثقة ان إجتماعاً  تم مساء اليوم بين معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام والسمؤال خلف الله مدير  الهيئة العامة للاذاعة والتلفزيون تم من خلاله الاتفاق على النقل المشترك  للدورى الممتاز إعتبارا من مباراة الغد بين الهلال وأهلى شندى بمدينة شندي  بعد ان ألتزمت وزارة المالية بسداد مـتاخرات البث السابقة وسيكون النقل  التلفزيونى المشترك مع بى إن إسبورت القطرية مع إلتزام التلفزيون السودانى  بتوفير كافة الترتيبات الفنية للنقل التلفزيونى ، ولم يتثنى لنا في كفر  ووتر تاكيد الخبر من مصدر في الاتحاد او التلفزيون القومي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تواصل التصعيد ..ممثلو اندية الممتاز يلتقون وزير الشباب و الرياضة

 
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 وضعت أندية الدوري الممتاز السوداني  أزمتها مع إتحاد الكرة حول حقوق الرعاية والبث على طاولة وزير الشباب  والرياضة السوداني الصادق عبد الحفيظ وجددت موقفها الرافض لكل ما قم به  إتحاد الكرة خلال اليومين الماضيين معلنة موقفها بعدم أداء مباريات الاسبوع  الثاني من البطولة والمقرر أن تُلعب في الثلاثين من يناير الجاري.
وكان ممثلو 14 ناديا بالدرحة الممتازة من اصل 15، تخلف عنهم ممثل نادي مريخ  كوستي، قد إلتقوا بوزير الشباب والرياضة السوداني بمكتبه اليوم وقدموا له  شرحا وافيا عن موقفهم من مشكلة رعاية وبث الدوري الممتاز والتي حسم إتحاد  الكرة بقيادة رئيسه معتصم جعفر أمرها بتوقيع عقد مع شركة سوداني للإتصالات  أمس الإثنين وحصل الإتحاد بموجب ذلك على مبلع اربعة مليارات جنيه سوداني  للموسم الجديد.
وقال عزالدين الحاج الأمين العام لرابطة أندية الممتاز في تصريح خاص في وقت  متأخر من مساء الثلاثاء أن إجتماع أندية الممتاز مع الوزير قدم شرحا لخطوة  إصدارة الأندية لبيانه المشروط لإتحاد الكرة أمس وذلك لمنح الوزير إعتباره  كلسطة لها حق الإشراف على الرياضة بالسودان".
وكان نفس الإجتماع الذي إنعقد اليوم بين وزير الشباب والرياضة قد دعي له إتحاد الكرة السوداني ولكنه ممثليه تغيبوا عنه.
يذكر أن أندية الممتاز السوداني طالبت في بيانها أمس رفض كل ما تم بخصوص  الإتفاق الذي تم أمس الإثنين بين الإتحاد وشركة سوداني للإتصالات قبل تسديد  متأخرات الشركة عن المواسم السابقة إلى جانب الإطلاع على تفاصيل الإتفاق  الجديد قبل توقيع العقد إلى جانب بنود أخرى.
كووورة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمدونا : جاهزون للهلال ولابديل لنا سوي الفوز

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  قال سكرتير الاهلي شندي هاشم احمدونا  بان فريقه في كامل الجاهزية لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم على الهلال مبينا  ان فريقه لديه رغبة كبيرة في تحقيق الفوز و ان اللاعبين قد قسموا على  الانتصار اليو ونفي وجود مشاكل وقال بان الفريق مستقر وجاهز لتكرار انتصاره  على الهلال الذي لا يعرف الفوز علينا في الممتاز بشندي ..
الصدي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يسلم بطل الهلال 257 الف دولار



 

 اليوم 09:14 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 تسلم الهلال امس 257 الف دولار من  الاتحاد الافريقي عبارة عن بقية مستحقاته من مشاركته الافريقية لموسم 2014 و  كان الازرق قد تسام 200الف دولار قبل اجراء قرعة 2015 بمصر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا التلفزيون ينال حقوق بث الممتاز مقابل ٣ مليارات

 تحصلت )سودانا  فوق( علي تفاصيل جديدة تخص أزمة البث الفضائي للممتاز حيث تعاقد اتحاد  الكرة العام مَع تلفزيون السودان مقابل ٣ مليارات جنية مع السماح لفرع  الإشارة لأي قناة فضائية يتعاقد معها اتحاد الكرة الذي حصل علي حق تسويق  مباريات الممتاز لأي قناة يتفق معها وبناء علي هذا الاتفاق سوف يتعاقد  الاتحاد اليوم مع فضائية بي ان اسبورت مقابل ٨٠٠ الف دولار ويتوقع ان يصل  المندوب خلال ٢٤ ساعه لتوقيع العقد النهائي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ



ﺃﺑﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﻴﺲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻷﻭﻝ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  في ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻘﻠﺘﻪ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻭﻭﻝ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻴﺔ : ﺑﻔﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ، ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﺠﻠﺖ ﻫﺪﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﻓﺰﻧﺎ 1-3 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ: ﺃﻧﺎ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﻲ ﻭﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ، ﺃﺭﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻭﻭﻝ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻀّﻞ ﺍﻻﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻇﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايهما اعداد افضل . الزعيم ام عزام



تبقت أقل من 20 يوماً لمباراة المريخ أمام عزام التنزاني في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال والمحدد لها الخامس عشر من فبراير المقبل، وأبدى الفريقان اهتماماً كبيراً بمواجهتي الدور التمهيدي ذهاباً واياباً حيث حرص المريخ على اقامة معسكر إعدادي طويل نفّذه مابين القاهرة والدوحة والخرطوم، وبالمقابل سعى منافسه عزام على تجهيز نفسه بصورة مثالية لدوري الأبطال وشارك الفريق في دورة مابندوزي الودية بزنزبار بالاضافة إلى مبارياته في الدوري التنزاني وكذلك سيشارك في دورة أخرى بالكنغو تنطلق اليوم حيث يواجه مازيمبي الكنغولي عصر اليوم، ويبدو الفريق التنزاني حريصاً على تجهيز نفسه بصورة مثالية قبل الصِدام مع المريخ في مواجهتي الذهاب والاياب في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال.
أيهما الأفضل في الإعداد؟ وهل تلعب التحضيرات التي خضع لها الفريقان دوراً في النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها مباراتي المريخ وعزام التنزاني في الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال؟ وهناك العديد من الأسئلة التي تدور في الأذهان قبل سفر بعثة المريخ إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة عزام في جولة الذهاب من الدور التمهيدي، وعلى الرغم من أن الفريقين أبديا اهتماماً متعاظماً بلقائهما المرتقب في الدور التمهيدي وخاضا العديد من المباريات مابين رسمية وودية في سبيل تحضير الفريقين بصورة مثالية قبل مباراة الذهاب تحديداً بتنزانيا، ويبدو عزام التنزاني أفضل إعداداً من المريخ بعد أن استفاد من مبارياته التي لعبها في الدوري التنزاني بالاضافة إلى مشاركته في دورتين وديتين الأولى كانت بزنزبار وتحديداً بطولة مابندوزي الدولية والتي خاض خلالها الفريق أربع مباريات مع أندية أفريقية تشارك في المسابقات الافريقية من بينها كمبالا سيتي وكي ام كي ام واللذين يلعبان في دوري الأبطال، وخاض الفريق 11 مباراة على صعيد الدوري التنزاني الذي يتصدره حتى الآن برصيد 21 نقطة حيث أدى آخر مبارياته في الدوري أمام سيمبا يوم الأحد الماضي، ونفّذ عزام معسكراً قصيراً بيوغندا مطلع يناير الحالي وخاض تجربتين أمام كمبالا سيتي وفيلا اليوغنديين قبل أن تغادر بعثة الفريق إلى زنزبار للمشاركة في دورة مابندوزي الودية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة المريخ بمنتدي كووورة سودانية

 كعادتها كل عام درجت على إقتناء كرسي بمقصورة المريخ الماسية
 و الغرض من ذلك دعم المريخ مادياً و بنفس الوقت تحفيز معنوي لقدامى لاعبي المريخ عبر إستضافتهم بالمقعد الماسي
 من أجل أرسال رسالة معنوية لهم بأن الصفوة لن تنساكم وسوف تظلون بقلوبنا نتيجة لما قدمتموه من عطاء ثر وجميل داخل الملعب

 ضيف شرف مقعد الماسية ليلة الأمس بمبارة المريخ Vs الرابطة كوستي
 منتصر الزاكي ( زيكو)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عقب مباراة مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين المريخ يكسب الرابطة كوستي بثلاثية 

 

كتب:عمر أحمد الطيب   تصوير: أبو بكر شرش

فاز المريخ على فريق الرابطة كوستي في مستهل مشوار الفريقين بالدوري  الممتاز للنسخة 20 بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف للرابطة مساء أمس بإستاد المريخ  بالقلعة الحمراء، حيث افتتح التسجيل للمريخ المحترف الغاني كوفي في الدقيقة  8 من انطلاقة المباراة قبل أن يعدل  المحترف ابراهيما للذئاب على الدقيقة 35 من شوط اللعب الأول وفي شوط اللعب  الثاني استطاع المريخ التسجيل مجدداً عن طريق عنكبة ثم أردفه وانجا بالهدف  الثالث من ضربة جزاء على الدقيقة 41 بالنتيجة يضع المريخ أول ثلاث نقاط في  رصيده وتظل الرابطة دون رصيد.   

 بداية هادئة بسيطرة مريخية
جاءت بداية المباراة هادئة مع أفضلية مريخية نتجت عنها عدد من الهجمات على  فريق الرابطة وأثمرت عن تسديدة من علاء الدين يوسف أمسك بها حارس الرابطة  عبد العزيز.

 أول تصويبة للرابطة
عن طريق الطاهر سادومبا على الدقيقة السادسة صوب شمال جمال سالم مرت جوار القائم أول فرص الذئاب في الشوط الأول.

 أول أهداف المريخ والمباراة بقدم كوفي
من كرة ثابتة نفذها محترف المريخ الغاني كوفي على بعد 25 ياردة لعبها على  شمال حارس الرابطة أعلنت الهدف الأول في المباراة للمريخ على الدقيقة 8.

 علي جعفر بديلاً لمصعب عمر
قام المدرب غارزيتو بإجراء أول تبديلاته الاضطرارية بإخراج مصعب عمر المصاب  ليدخل بديلاً عنه علي جعفر عقب الهدف في الدقائق الأولى من زمن اللقاء .

 أول ركنية بالمباراة للمريخ
نفذها أحمد الباشا شتتها الدفاع على الدقيقة 12 كانت ثمرة هجوم مكثف من جبهة الأحمر.

 هجوم مريخي مكثف على الرابطة
شهد الثلث الأول من انطلاقة اللقاء هجوماً مريخياً مكثفاً على جبهة الرابطة  وتناقل لاعبو المريخ الكرة فيما بينهم ليثمر الضغط المريخي عن ضربة ركنية  ثانية.

 إصابة مصعب ومحمد موسى
تعرض نجم المريخ مصعب عمر للإصابة منذ الدقائق الأولى ليحل بديلاً عنه علي  جعفر ليصاب أيضاً لاعب الرابطة محمد موسى ويتم علاجه في أواخر شوط اللعب  الأول.

 هدف التعديل للرابطة
أحرزه المحترف مارك ابراهيما من ضربة ثابتة أيضاً على الدقيقة 35 ، حيث  فشلت جميع جهود الحارس جمال سالم في الامساك بالكرة لتصبح النتيجة تعادلية.

 عنكبة يضيع فرصة التعديل
عقب تمريرة محسنة بوضع انفراد تام لعنكبة مررها له راجي عبد العاطي ليضيع  اللاعب عنكبة فرصة التعديل وسط غضب الجماهير المريخية على الدقيقة 38 .

  وانجا يضيع أضمن الفرص
من رأسية محكمة أرسلها باتجاه مرمى الرابطة تمكن حارس الذئاب من التصدي لها بتألق كبير  على نهاية شوط اللعب الأول.

 شوط أول مميز بين الفرقتين
جاء أداء الفريقين المريخ والرابطة جيداً وكان شوطاً قوياً من قبل الفريقين استمتع به الجمهور.

 شوط اللعب الثاني
بدأ المريخ جاداً
جاءت بداية شوط اللعب الثاني جادة وقوية من قبل المريخ من أجل تعديل  النتيجة فقاد الأحمر عدداً من الهجمات انتهت تحت أقدام مدافعي الرابطة.

 هدف المريخ الثاني
أحرزه اللاعب عنكبة من عكسية أحمد الباشا ليراوغ عنكبة الحارس ويصوب تجاه  المرمى ليحاول المدافع أيمن إبعادها تصطدم بزميله وتعانق الشباك لتعلن  الهدف الثاني للمريخ.

 تحسن ألعاب المريخ عقب الهدف
مثل هدف المريخ الثاني دافعاً للاعبين لمزيد من التجويد والأداء بصورة أكثر  جدية وكان الهدف بمثابة محفز لسيطرة أكبر للمريخ  وتكثيف الهجمات على جبهة  الرابطة كوستي.

 أول إنذار بالمباراة للرابطة
نال مدافع الرابطة رامي نورين أول إنذار بالمباراة عقب تلقيه البطاقة الصفراء من قبل الحكم محمود شانتير في الدقيقة الـ13.

 إضاعة فرصة إحراز الثالث للمريخ
عقب مجهود فردي لعنكبة يمرر للباشا والذي يسدد كرة عالية بعيداً عن المرمى لتضيع فرصة هدف وإحراز الثالث.

 ضفر بديلاً للباشا
أجرى المريخ تبديله الثنائي بدخول ضفر وخروج أحمد الباشا في ربع الساعة الأول من شوط اللعب الثاني.

 عنكبة يضيع فرصة التعديل
عقب تمريرة محسنة بوضع انفراد تام لعنكبة مررها له راجي عبد العاطي يضيع  اللاعب عنكبة فرصة التعديل وسط غضب الجماهير المريخية على الدقيقة 38 .

 عبده جابر بديلاً لعنكبة
أجرى المريخ تبديله الثاني بخروج عنكبة ودخول عبده جابر.

 هدف المريخ الثالث
أحرزه اللاعب الكيني الان وانجا على الدقيقة 41 من الحصة الثانية عن طريق ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع عبده جابر.

 عنكبة نجماً للمباراة
تم اختيار مهاجم المريخ عنكبة نجماً لمباراة الأمس من جانب المريخ والحارس عبد العزيز عبد القادر من جانب الرابطة.

 ثلاث دقائق زمن بدل ضائع
احتسب حكم اللقاء محمود شانتير ثلاث دقائق زمن بدل ضائع في شوط اللعب الثاني.

 محسن سيد: كسبنا أهم نقاط أمام خصم شرس وتبديلاتنا موفقة
قال المدرب العام للمريخ عقب اللقاء : أن المباراة  كانت قوية وجميلة وأمام  فريق شرس واستطعنا تحقيق الانتصار وكسب نقاط مهمة في مواجهة قوية فقدنا  عدداً من العناصر قرابة ستة لاعبين، وأكد محسن أن اللاعبين أدوا بتكتيك عال  وأن أهداف المباراة جاءت من الخلف بتحضيرات بدأت من الخطوط الخلفية أمير  والريح علي، وأضاف بأن التبديلات كلها كانت موفقة للمريخ، وقال: إن  استراتيجيتهم للمباراة قد تبدلت حيث صاروا يلعبون خلف أطراف نادي الرابطة،  وقال بأن هدف الرابطة كان نتيجة خطأ ما بين الدفاع وحارس المرمى وأكد الدفع  باللاعبين الغائبين في قادم المباريات على رأسهم أوكرا وأيمن سعيد.

 روابط المشجعين ولجان التعبئة تساند الأحمر
حرصت جميع روابط مشجعي المريخ من لجنة التعبئة والاولتراس وتجمع الروابط  على متابعة لقاء الأحمر في افتتاح مبارياته بالممتاز وساندوا اللاعبين  بقوة.

 تشكيلة المريخ بالمباراة:
 جمال سالم,الريح علي, أمير كمال ,رمضان عجب,مصعب عمر,علاء الدين يوسف,راجي عبدالعاطي,كوفي,أحمد الباشا,عنكبة والان وانجا.

 تشكيلة الرابطة:
الحارس عبد العزيز, عبد القادر,المحترف استيفر ,أيمن باشري, مارك ابراهيما,  الطاهر الحاج, جنجنيسا, أحمد مارتن محمد المرتضى, محمد موسى ورامي نورين.

 محمود شانتير حكماً للمباراة
أدار المباراة الحكم محمود شانتير وظهر بمستوًى جيد.

 حضور جماهيري كبير
شهدت مباراة المريخ والرابطة مساء أمس حضور جماهيري كبير، حيث امتلأ  الاستاد على سعته خاصة وأن المباراة غير منقولة بالقنوات الفضائية  المختلفة.

بكري المدينة يغيب عن المباراة بسبب الإيقاف
افتقد المريخ أمس جهود لاعبه بكري المدينة نسبة لإيقاف اللاعب وتلقيه للإنذار منذ الموسم السابق.

ملعب المريخ يكتسي حلة زاهية
ظهر ملعب المريخ أمس بصورة زاهية وفي أحلى صورة عقب أعمال الصيانة التي تمت  بمرافقه المختلفة لاستقبال مباريات واستحقاقات الدوري الممتاز والبطولة  الأفريقية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد: غارزيتو هنأ كوفي وعنكبة على التألق



ذكر عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ أن الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تحدث مع اللاعبين في الغرفة وهنأهم على الأداء الجيد والنتيجة وظهر عليه الارتياح الشديد لمظهر فريقه في المباراة، وأبان عبد الصمد أن الفرنسي تحدث مع اللاعبين عن بعض الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في المباراة لكنه وصفها بغير المزعجة ووعد بتداركها قبل أن ينتقل الأحمر إلى الجولة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز كما تحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين عن الفرص المهدرة وطالب بالتركيز مشيراً إلى أن النتيجة كان ينبغي أن تنتهي بعددية أكبر من الأهداف لو وجدت الفرص المتاحة الترجمة السليمة، وأبان عبد الصمد أن الفرنسي حرص على تهنئة الغاني كوفي والمهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة على مستواهما الرفيع في المباراة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يقود هجوم المريخ أمام أحمر كوستي 			 				 		 					   

أبعد  الجهاز الفني للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة من  المشاركة في مباراة الأمس أمام الرابطة كوستي بعد أن تحصلت دائرة الكرة  بالنادي على افادات بايقافه بسبب حصوله على بطاقات ملونة ابان مشاركته مع  نادي السابق الهلال، وبنهاية مباراة الرابطة سيكون بكري قد استوفى الايقاف  وسيكون متاحاً أمام الجهاز الفني لاشراكه في مباراة الفريق المقبلة في  الجولة الثانية من المسابقة أمام مريخ كوستي يوم السبت المقبل.


 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية سعيدة لأزمة البث والتوقيع الرسمي مع القومي اليوم			 				 		 					     

أثمرت  المفاوضات المطولة التي أدارها وفد التلفزيون القومي بقيادة السموأل خلف  الله المدير العام للهيئة القومية للاذاعة والتلفزيون ويس ابراهيم مدير  التلفزيون القومي بحضور وكيل وزارة الاعلام مع الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم    عن نهاية سعيدة لأزمة البث بعد أن وافقت وزارة المالية على سداد متأخرات  اتحاد الكرة طرف التلفزيون القومي في حين دفع التلفزيون بعرض جديد لنقل  الممتاز مقابل ثلاثة مليار جنيه مع السماح برفع الشارة لأي فضائية يتعاقد  معها اتحاد الكرة الذي حصل على حق تسويق مباريات الممتاز لأي قناة يتفق معه  وبناءً على هذا الاتفاق سيتعاقد الاتحاد ايضاً اليوم مع فضائية بي ان  سبورت القطرية لنقل الممتاز مقابل 800 ألف دولار.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقبال كبير على بطاقة كاش مان المريخية 			 				 		 					     

وجدت  مشروع بطاقة كاش مان الالكترونية المريخية التي تدم تدشينها مؤخراً  اقبالاً كبيراً في استاد المريخ مساء أمس أثناء مباراة المريخ والرابطة  كوستي وحرصت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير وأقطاب النادي على اقتناء البطاقة  والتعامل بها     في المرحلة المقبلة مساهمة منهم لدعم النادي مالياً عن طريق تلك البطاقة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتقد سوء أرضية الملعب

غارزيتو: عنكبة قدم مباراة كبيرة في الشوط الثاني واستحق نجومية المباراة 

مدرب الرابطة: المريخ استغل تراجعنا البدني في الشوط الثاني وكسب المقابلة

 
شمس الدين ـ وائل
أبدى  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء ارتياحه لمردود لاعبيه في  مباراة الأمس أمام الرابطة برغم المصاعب العديدة التي واجهت الفريق في سبيل  كسب النقاط الثلاث، وعلّق غارزيتو على أداء عنكبة ووصفه بالمتواضع في  الشوط الأول بيد أنه عاد وأشار إلى العودة القوية للاعب في الشوط الثاني  وصناعته للفارق لمصلحة فريقه ممتدحاً المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه وساعد به  فريقه على كسب النتيجة، وانتقد مبارك سلمان مدرب الرابطة أداء حكم المباراة  ووصفه بالمتواضع مشيراً إلى أن مستوى المباراة كان أرفع بكثير من المستوى  المتواضع للحكم ورأى مبارك أن تفوق المريخ في الشوط الثاني كان بعامل  التراجع البدني لفريقه، كل هذه التفاصيل نطالعها عبر السطور التالية: 

أبدى  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ رضاءه التام عن المردود الذي قدمه  لاعبوه أمام الرابطة والفوز الذي تحقق وقال: أعتقد أن الأداء جاء مميزاً  واللاعبون نجحوا في تنفيذ المطلوب منهم وقدموا المستوى الذي مكّنهم من  تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط، واعتبر غارزيتو أن سوء أرضية الملعب لم  يمكّن اللاعبين من تمرير الكرة بارتياح، وذكر غارزيتو أن عنكبة كان سيئاً  في الشوط الأول ولم يظهر بمستوى جيد مفيداً بأنه كان على العكس تماماً في  الشوط الثاني وقدم مباراة كبيرة ونجح في تنفيذ المطلوب منه أثناء اللعب  واستحق الاشادة بعد الأداء المميز الذي قدمه في الحصة الثانية، وعن  التشكيلة التي لعب بها المباراة قال غارزيتو إن لديه 20 لاعباً يمكن أن  يدفع بأي منهم سيؤدون الغرض المطلوب منهم وبنفس القوة مفيداً بأن أي لاعب  يدفع به سيكون جاهزاً لأداء المهمة وتقديم العرض الذي يقود الفريق للفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ أضاع مهرجاناً من الأهداف

امتدح  الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب المساعد للمريخ الفوز الذي حققه الأحمر على  الرابطة أمس في بداية مشواره في الدوري الممتاز وقال إن المريخ نجح في  تقديم مباراة جيدة وأضاع مهرجاناً من الأهداف التي كانت كفيلة بانزال هزيمة  ساحقة بالرابطة كوستي، وعن الصعوبات التي وجدها المريخ في المباراة قال:  من الطبيعي أن يتعرض المريخ لصعوبات لأنها المباراة الأولى له في الدوري  وعلى الصعيد التنافسي واعتقد أن المريخ نجح في تحقيق المهم من المواجهة  وحصل على النقاط الثلاث، وأفاد محسن أن المريخ ربح عدد كبير من اللاعبين  بعد أن أتاح الجهاز الفني الفرصة لعدد من اللاعبين الذين لم يظهروا في  مباراة الهلال الأخيرة وقدموا أداءً مميزاً في مباراة الأمس، وكشف محسن أن  الفوز على الرابطة كان بداية جيدة للفريق حتى يواصل مشواره بنجاح حتى نهاية  النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة سعيد بالنجومية

أبدى  محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ سعادته بنيله لجائزة نجومية مباراة  الفرقة الحمراء والرابطة أمس مبيناً أنه كان حريصاً منذ البداية على تقديم  أفضل ماعنده مع الفريق في الموسم الحالي، وذكر عنكبة أنه أكثر سعادة  بالتحية الكبيرة التي وجدها من جماهير المريخ في مباراة الأمس مشيراً إلى  أنه وللمرة الأولى يجد مثل هذا التصفيق من الملعب الممتلئ بالجماهير، ووعد  عنكبة الجماهير ببذل أقصى جهد في المرحلة المقبلة والمساهمة مع بقية زملائه  على قيادة الفريق للانتصارات على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يشرّف المباراة

حرص الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على تشريف مباراة المريخ والرابطة كوستي في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز من داخل ملعب استاد المريخ، ووجد الوالي استقبالاً خرافياً من جماهير المريخ التي هتفت له وحيته وطالبته بالتراجع عن قرار الاستقالات الجماعية للمجلس والتي حُدد لها في مايو المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب صباحاً بالأكاديمية

يؤدي  المريخ مراناً في التاسعة والنصف من صباح اليوم على ملعب أكاديمية تقانة  كرة القدم تحت اشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو والذي سيكون  حريصاً على تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة الأمس والعمل على  معالجتها حتى لا تتكرر في المباراة المقبلة للفريق يوم السبت المقبل أمام  مريخ كوستي، وسيوالي الفريق تحضيراته ويؤدي مرانه الرئيسي غداً الخميس على  ملعبه فيما ينتظر أن تغادر البعثة لكوستي يوم الجمعة ليختتم الفريق  تحضيراته على ملعب المباراة.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد الصمد محمد عثمان يدلي بالمثير: 			 				 		 					     

لا أعرف انتقاد الحكام لكن ما شاهدته في مباراة الرابطة ينذر بالخطر 
درمة كان يجلس خلفي وأشار إلى عدم احتساب الحكم لركلتي جزاء للمريخ 
 

وائل السر 
أدلى  الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي  بتصريحات مثيرة للصدى عقب مباراة فريقه أمام الرابطة والتي انتهت بفوز  الفرقة الحمراء بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وصوّب عبد الصمد انتقادات لاذعة  لطاقم التحكيم الذي أدار المباراة وقال إنه لا يعرف انتقاد أداء الحكام لكن  ما شاهده في مباراة الرابطة والتي تعتبر الأولى للفرقة الحمراء في هذا  الموسم تنذر بالكثير المثير الخطير الذي ينتظر المريخ في هذا الموسم خاصة  بعد الظلم الكبير الذي تعرض له الأحمر في قمة درع الاستقلال، كل هذه  التفاصيل نطالعها عبر السطور التالية:     قال  عبد الصمد محمد عثمان إنه لا يعرف انتقاد أداء الحكام والتقليل من شأنهم  وتحميلهم مسئولية الخسارة لكن ما شاهده في مباراة المريخ أمام الرابطة  والتي تعتبر الأولى للفرقة الحمراء في الموسم التنافسي تؤكد بأن هناك  مسلسلاً من الترصد والاستهداف ينتظر المريخ في هذا الموسم ولذلك لابد من  فضحه مبكراً حتى لا يتعرض المريخ للمزيد من الظلم والاستهداف وأضاف: مستوى  الحكم كان متواضعاً للغاية وسعى بشتى السبل حتى يفرض الخسارة أو التعادل  على الأحمر لكن اصرار اللاعبين على الكسب كان أكبر من ظلم واستهداف التحكيم  وأبان عبد الصمد أن للمريخ ثلاث ركلات جزاء أوضح من الشمس بيد أن حكم  المباراة لم يحتسب غير ركلة وحيدة للفريق وأضاف: خبير التحكيم الدولي عباس  الخضر درمة كان يجلس خلفي مباشرة في المقصورة وسمع النقاش عن ظلم التحكيم  للمريخ وقال إن الحكم صرف ضربتي جزاء للمريخ ما كان سيعترض عليهما فريق  الرابطة، وعاد عبد الصمد للحديث عن قمة درع الاستقلال وقال إن تلك المباراة  كانت بمثابة انذار شديد اللهجة للمريخ من قِبل الحكام بعد أن تعرض فيها  الأحمر لظُلم يصعب السكوت عليه وكنا نظن أن الأمر حالة عابرة في مباراة  ودية لكن أن يتواصل الظلم والاستهداف في المباراة التي تلتها مباشرة فهذا  دليل على أن هناك استهداف واضح سيتعرض له الأحمر طوال هذا الموسم وتمنى عبد  الصمد أن تعمل لجنة التحكيم المركزية على اصلاح حال هذا الجهاز الحساس  واختيار أفضل الكفاءات لإدارة المباريات لأنه لا يعقل أن تصرف الأندية  المليارات في التسجيلات والإعداد والمعسكرات الخارجية والمحترفين الأجانب  والأجهزة الفنية الأجنبية ثم يضيع كل هذا الجهد بصافرة حكم ظالم لا يعلم  حجم ما أنفقناه في سبيل تحقيق الانتصار.راضون عن الأداء 
تحدث  عبد الصمد عن مستوى المريخ في مباراة الرابطة وعبّر عن رضائه عن الأداء  والنتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة بعد أن حقق الأحمر المهم وكسب النقاط  الثلاث وأضاف: الجهاز الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو عمل على اتاحة الفرصة  لعدد كبير من اللاعبين وهناك بعض اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في مراكز جديدة  وأجادوا فيها وقد تعامل غارزيتو مع المباراة باعتبارها ضمن خطته لإعداد  الفريق لمباراته الأفريقية المهمة أمام عزام التنزاني لذلك نجح في تجهيز  عدد من البدلاء واختبر عدد من اللاعبين في وظائف جديدة وحقق كل هذه المكاسب  ومع ذلك نجح في تحقيق الغرض الرئيسي من المباراة بالحصول على النقاط  الثلاث.غيابات عديدة 
رأى  عبد الصمد أن المريخ استطاع في هذه المباراة أن يتغلب على الكثير من  المصاعب التي واجهته ومن بينها الغيابات العديدة لعناصر مؤثرة مثل اوكرا  وبكري المدينة وسالمون وأيمن سعيد وتراوري وأضاف: غياب خمسة لاعبين من نجوم  التشكيل الأساسي في أي فريق يحدث هزة كبرى في الأداء والنتيجة لكن توافر  الخيارات أمام الجهاز الفني جعله يتغلب على تلك المصاعب فظهر المريخ بصورة  مميزة وحقق الفوز وطمأن أنصاره على أنه جاهز لقهر كل الخصوم بمن حضر من  اللاعبين.المريخ يمضي إلى الأمام 
قال  عبد الصمد إن المريخ يمضي إلى الأمام بخطوات متسارعة ويسجل مستواه تقدماً  ملحوظاً من مباراة لأخرى متوقعاً أن يكسب المريخ دفعة قوية حال عودة  العناصر البعيدة عن المشاركة لأن الجهاز الفني نجح في تجهيز الفريق بصورة  مميزة خلال فترة الإعداد وبالتالي أصبح المستوى يسجل تصاعداً ملحوظاً من  مباراة لأخرى وتوقع عبد الصمد أن يبلغ المريخ قمة مستواه الفني والبدني بعد  أداء أربع مباريات في الممتاز الأمر الذي يجعله مؤهلاً لتقديم مباراة  رائعة أمام عزام.غارزيتو سعيد بالأداء وبتألق كوفي وعنكبة 
ذكر  عبد الصمد أن الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تحدث مع  اللاعبين في الغرفة وهنأهم على الأداء الجيد والنتيجة وظهر عليه الارتياح  الشديد لمظهر فريقه في المباراة، وأبان عبد الصمد أن الفرنسي تحدث مع  اللاعبين عن بعض الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في المباراة لكنه وصفها بغير  المزعجة ووعد بتداركها قبل أن ينتقل الأحمر إلى الجولة الثانية من مسابقة  الدوري الممتاز كما تحدث غارزيتو مع اللاعبين عن الفرص المهدرة وطالب  بالتركيز مشيراً إلى أن النتيجة كان ينبغي أن تنتهي بعددية أكبر من الأهداف  لو وجدت الفرص المتاحة الترجمة السليمة، وأبان عبد الصمد أن الفرنسي حرص  على تهنئة الغاني كوفي والمهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة على مستواهما الرفيع  في المباراة.


*

----------

